# Hoyt Charger



## muzzy (Dec 18, 2004)

I have been shooting a very old PSE bow for years. I feel its time to upgrade and I went and tested the Hoyt Charger. Of course it was great compared to my old bow. Anyone pros or cons on this bow.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

I bought the charger about 4 months ago.. I don't claim to be an expert on bows by any means but I really like mine. I shoot very well with it, it's quiet and smooth. Hard to beat for the price.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Love mine*

Don't have anything to compare I'm new to this as well. Bought mine early this year and can't stop shooting until I'm sore. Someday I'm sure to upgrade but for now love mine. FWIW I looked at this and the cheaper Mathews line (drawing a blank) and just liked the Hoyt a bit better.


----------

